# Gyno or just high body fat?



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi, I would just like everyones opinion on whether you think I have gyno or my body fat % is just too high and would possibly look better if I lost some fat?

I have been training for about two years now and put on about two stone in total but I am starting to get really paranoid about my chest when I am wearing a t shirt.


----------



## ZAE (Sep 18, 2013)

You using?


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

Nipples look a little like potentially v mild gyno. Any hard fibrous lump? Doesn't look like it.

If not then no big issue IMO. But always better off losing some fat - gyno is more likely at higher bodyfat.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say bodyfat


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Id say buy a box of nolva and try 30 days on


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

No I am not using anything, I used to be underweight and slowly put on weight by just eating a lot but I thought it may just be because i am getting fat?

Exalta - is the lump just around the nipple area or the whole pec? I can feel stuff but I dont know if it is just the muscle or not?

Latsius - isnt nolva for people who have breast cancer?


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys, it is much appreciated


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

looks like bodyfat to me with just puffy nipples which are a tad pointy ... if you cut down you'd know for sure.


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys, it is much appreciated


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

BradG93 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, it is much appreciated


Thanks mate, would you say im around the 20% body fat mark? What body fat % would you say I should get to before i can tell if it is gyno or not?


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

This is what mine are like now, after getting lumps on cycle. I would say gyno, have you used anything in the past?


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Bodyfat.... do u even feel anything behind the nipple?


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

BradG93 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, it is much appreciated


Thanks mate, would you say im around the 20% body fat mark? What body fat % would you say I should get to before i can tell if it is gyno or not?


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

I can feel something but i thought it was just muscle :s I havent ever done any steroids or prohormones etc. Im only 21 years old


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lift your arm up and feel behind your nipple,if you can feel a pea like lump it's gyno. Quite high fat so it could be fat.


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

It just feels the same as if you push down hard and feel the side of your pec which is why I thought it was muscle.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

BradG93 said:


> It just feels the same as if you push down hard and feel the side of your pec which is why I thought it was muscle.


You need to PINCH your nipple not just press. If you can grab hold of a hard lump, pea size

, marble, maybe bigger, then it's gyno. If you're just pinching skin then no gyno.

From the pics 90% sure it doesn't look like a lump. Lose fat and it will probably even out.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Go to the doctors and ask for a scan, only way to know


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

My gyno isnt visible but I have a pea sized lump which flares up every now and again. If you squeeze behind the nipple with your thumb and index finger you will feel a lump if its gyno.


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

I think there is a very small lump there. Would it be best to just get it checked at the doctors? Do you think it's because I have low testosterone levels?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

BradG93 said:


> I think there is a very small lump there. Would it be best to just get it checked at the doctors? Do you think it's because I have low testosterone levels?


yes go to the doctors


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

looks like a mild case of gyno


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Puppy fat


----------



## Dawson86 (Aug 17, 2014)

Probably just fat. When my bodyfat gets high enough my nips look similar, its just the way we hold fat.

you dont always get a lump. fluid retention without a lump can cause your nips to look like that. Usually happens during puberty, a friend of mine had to have the fluid drained to get rid of It.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I had some puffy nipples with no lump that nolva never got rid of when I was at higher bodyfat, but now that I'm nearing 10% they've shrunk considerably. So fat I reckon, if there's no lump.


----------



## aofelix (Sep 12, 2010)

fat.

you can't tell what body fat percentage they will dissapear. really just depends where your body decided to strip the fat off first. cut down to 10% and if its not gone, then we have an annoying problem.

my fat holding area is also chest (and lower tummy, arms shredded as ****) so I try to avoid high body fat ranges.

TBH yours really isn't all thad bad. you don't have a lot of muscle on your body so you can't really expect fat on the chest to be disguised easily. I'd be in two minds if I were you as to if you should bulk or cut. I'd probably opt towards bulking and filling out your frame a bit. I've had and seen bigger bitch tits in the past but due to your lack of mass, the fat is all thats really on show.

don't let it get to you. think of it as a non-issue and continue with whatever you plan to do (bulk or cut). either way you win and will look better.


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the advice. I went to the doctors this morning and he said that there is definitely no lump and what I could feel was just normal tissue there. So I think it is just down to body fat. I will continue to bulk and then Maybe cut just after christmas because I don't have much muscle at the moment and would be silly to cut haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

There isn't always a lump. I didn't have a lump but had gyno from puberty which was just tissue and gland.

Do a cut though and see what happens to it..


----------

